# Horizontal Spiegeln



## Heizemusik (31. August 2005)

Hallo, ich bekomme ein Bild, mit gleichem selbigen Bild Horizontal gespiegelt nicht  zusammen ( auf eine Ebene ) 

Danke Heizemusik


----------



## regurge (31. August 2005)

Hallo, 

 Bild anwählen
 Ebene duplizieren
 dann "v"-Taste um das Verschiebe Werkzeug anzuwählen
 strg+t um das Bild zu transformieren
 anschließend rechte maustaste und siehe da einer der letzten Menüeinträge heißt doch tatsächlich horizontal spiegeln
 jetzt müssen wir die Ebenen noch mit strg+e zusammenfügen

 viel glück


----------



## Heizemusik (31. August 2005)

ich versuch es gleich. Danke


----------

